# Dash Chassis's ?



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Any news on the Dash chassis's ? I hear of the 4 gear AFX clone & even a repopped MTJ slimline.


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Neil...*

I'm drawing a blank... what/who is an MTJ slimline? nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I to do not know what a MTJ slimline is. BUT...last I heard Dan (Dash) is waiting on sample gears for a tjet chassis. Says he should have them soon to inspect and approve for production.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Acronym for mini t-jet chassis

slimmy is a slimmy ....is a slimmy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Slim is in*

A new slim line would be fine. All those HO train oriented trucks would be a little easier to motivate with a smaller chassis. The world would be safe for low profile Rat Rods. Plus, Roger could go after vintage F-1 cars with a vengence. How could this not be a way splendid thing? :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*While they're at it..*

What a wonderful idea to boost the economy!!! Once Dan has the T-Jet chassis together and marketed, wouldn't it be awesome if he had an extended chassis version done up too?? All those long legged diecast cars just waiting for some silicone molding could easily be cast as is, and the extended chassis already fit for it.. We're only talking about tooling for the base and the pickups. Everything else can stay the same... An extra 1/4 to 3/8" is all most would take to fit right in Johnny lightnings, and this will open up a world of bodies to cast!!!! I can hear the cash registers bleeping already!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Uther Joe, guys like you will get this economy back on its feet!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about some narrow Tyco chassis?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I hear there's supposed to be a reworked version of the HP-7 as well as repops of some tyco bodies.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Acronym for mini t-jet chassis
> 
> slimmy is a slimmy ....is a slimmy


Bill, thank you for the clarification as to MTJ. I wouldn't be able to sleep wondering what the heck that was. :freak:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I hear there's supposed to be a reworked version of the HP-7 as well as repops of some tyco bodies.


What kind of ohm-age do these Tyco's have and controller-wise what do they run best with?.... Are they similar to performance to any Aurora, Tomy, or JL product?? nd


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Stock, a Tyco HP-7 is a little slower than a gold wire Tomy turbo. They dont have quite the grip or acceleration. BUT, some of this depends on the arm it has, since there are 3 variations it gets complicated. you can swap 440X2 magnets into the can and it really wakes them up. 

Now, as to what Dan has planned is really anyones guess. His may be more powerful. But any HP-7 is a good chassis to start with. They run reliably, not too much magnatraction and are fun to tweak and race. AND plenty of bodystyles will fit them.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

As I have mentioned before, I think a reproduction of the Tyco HP-7 would be a great boost to this hobby, especially as an introductory chassis. You can disassemble an HP-7 without any tools and it would be simple to modify the characteristics. It has almost no small parts and really runs well right out of the box. If I was going to give a slot car to someone just starting in the hobby, and wanted to get them hooked, the HP-7 is where I would start.

Since the traction magnet can be removed so easily, magnets of differing strength can be made and swapped in and out. The can motor can be made with different armatures, making that easily replaceable. You could do a lot with an HP-7. It's only real drawback is there is no narrow pan HP-7. If there was both a wide and narrow HP-7, that would be sweet.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Where does the Turbo-screw chassis fit in?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

GCheap, I dont know about the narrow HP-7. I think tyco had the right idea when they had the 440X2 as a narrow-only and that was their performance line. The bodystyles reflected this, and these were the more 'pro' racing cars. Then they had the HP-2 and later the HP-7 for the widepan cars that offered a more diverse range of bodystyles and a whole different racing experience. If I were in charge of a line of slots, thats how Id do it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

a new T-jet simmy, with MORE POWER... wouild be awesome.... I;d have to buy 20-30 of them


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> a new T-jet simmy, with MORE POWER... wouild be awesome.... I;d have to buy 20-30 of them


..urrmmmm....MORE!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Do we really need a t-jet to go as fast as a a drag car and then have to slam the brakes on.Seeing the car on the track is a major part of the t-jets appeal.Same thing with the HP-7.It is being worked on.It will be out.It takes time and mucho bucks to get this done right.The slimlineis also being check out.The ultimate chassis for custom builders.Video jimy,I have you down for 100. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Do we really need a t-jet to go as fast as a a drag car and then have to slam the brakes on.Seeing the car on the track is a major part of the t-jets appeal.Same thing with the HP-7.It is being worked on.It will be out.It takes time and mucho bucks to get this done right. Tom Stumpf


 I agree with Tom. We all have different likes and dislikes, the more diversity, the better. The speed of magnet cars is too fast for my tastes; however, some of us would have it no other way. I want to try a mag car some day without downforce (a non-magnetic track); that should be interesting. The speed of T-Jets, AFX and the HP-7 are fine the way they are; there's a lot of other chassis which are faster if that's your preferance.

A slimline and an HP-7. Wonderful. If the HP-7 could be also made as a narrow pan, that makes all the Tyco bodies useable with an HP-7, including the Indy and F1 bodies.

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Do we really need a t-jet to go as fast as a a drag car and then have to slam the brakes on.Seeing the car on the track is a major part of the t-jets appeal.Same thing with the HP-7.It is being worked on.It will be out.It takes time and mucho bucks to get this done right.The slimlineis also being check out.The ultimate chassis for custom builders.Video jimy,I have you down for 100. Tom Stumpf


Nope! No low ohm drag car stuff. How about decent torque and useable top end...IE: Quality JL type armature and magnets, with a stock 9 tooth setup and the option for a leggier "Lemans" ratio.

It would be nice to retain some of the things that made the aurora chassis unique and survive the ravages of time.

Shoot for the three "tees". 

Versatility

Adaptability

Reliability


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

*9 tooth set up*

Does anyone make a 9 tooth set up anymore. I think the "new" Model Motoring did in their Thunderplus chassis. But aren't all the JL's and AW's and other pancakes all 12 or 15 tooth gearing? A new 9 tooth would be great.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes PT the AW tall rear ratios are it now days, and yes the thunderplus was a 9 tooth.

I build all my 9 tooths from either NOS parts when available, or viable used parts.

Replacement aftermarket gears are available through "RTHO" as is the pinion shaft.
'Wizzard" also makes gears but I dont remember if they provide the pinion shaft or not.

Keep in mind that having the press and puller should be considered. I used the screwdriver and a Jewler's hammer for years and was quite proficient at it, however nothing beats having the correct gizmos to set and adjust end play as well as disassembling components without dammage so you can reuse them. Badabing badaboom
yer done!


----------

